# Buffalo Weed?



## mickm333

Hi,

I'm based in Australia laid around 120sqm worth of Sir Walter Buffalo around 1 year ago.
This summer i have noticed that the following has started to spread through the grass and take over and unsure what it is and how to take care of the lawn to get my buffalo back?

It looks like little purple flowers coming out of the ends and unsure if it is a weed or not?
Any help would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## Powhatan

Sir Walter Buffalo seed head

https://www.lilydaleinstantlawn.com.au/how-to/seasonal-lawn-care/seed-head-in-your-lawn


----------

